# a question



## tarakoboshi (Jul 23, 2006)

hi, i am interest to know if anybody ave any kind of information of a TARAKO BOSHI, if you have heard about that weapon or about anythin ralated to it i love to know.
thanks


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi and welcome to MT!  

I do not think that is a weapon.

Enjoy Martial Talk!


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 23, 2006)

Sounds like someone is having a bit of fun.

I went ahead and checked with the encyclopedia of Japanese martial arts put out by Sasama and there was nothing listed that was even close. That pretty much shoots down the idea that is could be a Japanese weapon as far as I am concerned.

Also, the name is really strange. It would seem to be a combination of Tarako and Ume Boshi. That is cod roe and pickled plums.

Sounds like someone is pulling your leg.


----------



## Carol (Jul 23, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Also, the name is really strange. It would seem to be a combination of Tarako and Ume Boshi. That is cod roe and pickled plums.


 

Heh.  Both of which could do a mighty good job at grossing out some unsuspecting and less-enlightened westerners.   Maybe it could be used as a weapon after all.


----------



## tarakoboshi (Jul 24, 2006)

it is in fact a weapon. what is separately tarako and ume boshi?


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 24, 2006)

tarakoboshi said:
			
		

> it is in fact a weapon.



Not a Japanese one. Trust me on this. Someone may have made one up and tried to give it a Japanese sounding name, but no one with real knowledge of Japanese would give that name to something. It sounds silly to a native speaker's ear. Tarako is cod roe- a very disgusting food item in Japan that my family loves.


----------



## Carol (Jul 24, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Not a Japanese one. Trust me on this. Someone may have made one up and tried to give it a Japanese sounding name, but no one with real knowledge of Japanese would give that name to something. It sounds silly to a native speaker's ear. Tarako is cod roe- a very disgusting food item in Japan that my family loves.


 
When Sushi Menus Attack!!!

EDIT:  

Just as an aside, the -ko suffix on a Japanese word is something that is associated with the feminine.  Girls names, for example:  Emiko, Etsuko.  

_Tara _ in Japanese means Cod/Codfish

_Tarako_ refers to the eggs of female Cod/Codfish.....eggs can only come from female species. 

These are are not new words to the Japanese vocabluary.

Also given Japanese culture and its past...uh...decidedly male dominance, I'm having trouble envisioning where anything related to a warrior or a weapon would be given a -ko suffix to the word.  There was nothing feminine to that segment of history at all.


----------



## Carol (Jul 24, 2006)

Heh.  Anyone see Tarakoboshi's profile?  He's a 15 dan.

Must hang with Adrian Roman, the 27th degree black in Kenpo


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 24, 2006)

There are actually 15th Dan's in Budo Taijutsu or you could call it 5 levels of tenth Dan.  However, I doubt that any Budo Taijutsu 15th Dan's are going to be on the internet without using their real name.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Kreth (Jul 24, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Heh. Anyone see Tarakoboshi's profile? He's a 15 dan.


In ninjutusu even. I believe that's an African martial art... :lol:


----------



## rutherford (Jul 24, 2006)

tarakoboshi said:
			
		

> hi, i am interest to know if anybody ave any kind of information of a TARAKO BOSHI, if you have heard about that weapon or about anythin ralated to it i love to know.
> thanks


 

Technopunk, is that you again?

(Sorry, couldn't resist.) :whip:


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 24, 2006)

Ahhhhh, the mythical Cod-chuckas!


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 24, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Sounds like someone is having a bit of fun.
> 
> I went ahead and checked with the encyclopedia of Japanese martial arts put out by Sasama and there was nothing listed that was even close. That pretty much shoots down the idea that is could be a Japanese weapon as far as I am concerned.
> 
> ...



I figured so, I did a quick google on it and it seems to be mean something to do with cod.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 24, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Heh.  Anyone see Tarakoboshi's profile?  He's a 15 dan.
> 
> Must hang with Adrian Roman, the 27th degree black in Kenpo


I saw that. :rofl:


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 24, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> In ninjutusu even. I believe that's an African martial art... :lol:



It is the clandestine arts of the Tutu tribe.


----------



## tarakoboshi (Jul 24, 2006)

i have in fact serch a lot in the internet for it, and i know tarako are the eggs of the cod and also know what all the diferent definicion of boshi, in budo taijutsu is a hit whith the tip of the thumb (boshiken) also called shitoken, but im serious when i isay it is the name given to a japannese weapon, i don't think you will find it in a enciclopedia,  it belongs to a secret school. Ill be thankfull if anyone can also help me if you know anything about NAKATO.


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 24, 2006)

tarakoboshi said:
			
		

> i don't think you will find it in a enciclopedia,  it belongs to a secret school.



You mean you expect us to believe that this weapon is _sooo secret_ that *nobody* in Japan would have heard of it, and yet someone on an English language internet site would be able to tell you something?

You must think we are pretty dumb if you think we would buy that explination Mr 15th dan in a secret school of ninjutsu.

As for the idea of a secret school, check out the following thread.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23648

And also the following,

http://www.furyu.com/archives/issue9/realor.html

And especially the following,

http://www.furyu.com/archives/issue8/zanshin8.html

And pay attention to the following quote,



> --The teacher and the top students make claims that cannot be substantiated in any accepted martial arts resource. And when I say resource, I don't mean the latest issue of Killer Karate/Kung-Fu Gay Pride Chili Cook-Off magazine. I mean texts such as the Bugei Ryuha Daijiten, or Honcho Bugei Shoden and so on. While there may, indeed, be groups (including all non-Japanese martial arts) not included in these texts, they are a good place to start one's research, especially for groups who claim ancestry to hundreds-of-years-old lineages. Get real suspicious when the Big Kahuna says things like, "Oh, nobody in Japan (or China, Korea, etc.) knows much about us because we were a secret society."
> 
> Let me tell you, if the group was so secret and special in Japan that nobody heard about 'em, what makes you think that the Japanese members, who are often known for their xenophobic behavior, would go off and teach it to a bunch of stinky cheese-smelling foreigners?


----------



## Carol (Jul 24, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> You mean you expect us to believe that this weapon is _sooo secret_ that *nobody* in Japan would have heard of it, and yet someone on an English language internet site would be able to tell you something?


 
Tarako is a rather feminine name, Don.  The only feminine weapons that I can think of would probably get this post tossed in to After Dark


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 25, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Tarako is a rather feminine name, Don.



It's not a name for a girl. It is close to names like Takako and Teruko, but it is not a name you would name your kid. Trust me on this. The Japanese have not quite gotten to the point where they start naming their kids "Moon Unit" and things like that.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 25, 2006)

tarakoboshi said:
			
		

> i have in fact serch a lot in the internet for it, and i know tarako are the eggs of the cod and also know what all the diferent definicion of boshi, in budo taijutsu is a hit whith the tip of the thumb (boshiken) also called shitoken, but im serious when i isay it is the name given to a japannese weapon, i don't think you will find it in a enciclopedia,  it belongs to a secret school. Ill be thankfull if anyone can also help me if you know anything about NAKATO.



Why do we get so much of this ******** on here?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 25, 2006)

Actually, he's not far off. The term is actually a technique, though, not a weapon. You basically hit your opponent in the "cod eggs" with a boshiken.




:uhyeah:


----------



## tarakoboshi (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't expect nobody to believe enything, and ider am hear to find out or argue about ninja schools' ancestry or autenticity, I am shure this is a weapon ,at least for some group of people that where or said they were ninjas


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 26, 2006)

Uh... :idunno:


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 26, 2006)

tarakoboshi said:
			
		

> I don't expect nobody to believe enything, and ider am hear to find out or argue about ninja schools' ancestry or autenticity, I am shure this is a weapon ,at least for some group of people that where or said they were ninjas



Well, you got an answer that the weapon can't be Japanese, and ninja were Japanese. So maybe someone fooled you into thinking they were ninjas, but they were not. Kind of sad that it looks like you were fooled long enough to get a 15th dan from them. But hey, now you know better. But your question about the weapon here is out of place because it is not related to ninjutsu. You might want to try a board devoted to cooking.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 26, 2006)

tarakoboshi said:
			
		

> i have in fact serch a lot in the internet for it, and i know tarako are the eggs of the cod and also know what all the diferent definicion of boshi, in budo taijutsu is a hit whith the tip of the thumb (boshiken) also called shitoken, but im serious when i isay it is the name given to a japannese weapon, i don't think you will find it in a enciclopedia, it belongs to a secret school. Ill be thankfull if anyone can also help me if you know anything about NAKATO.


 
Listen to Don and Jeff they know exactly what they are talking about or they would point you in the right direction!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Kizaru (Jul 27, 2006)

tarakoboshi said:
			
		

> I am shure this is a weapon ,at least for some group of people that where or said they were ninjas


 
I'll see if I can help you out here if you can give me some clues as to where to start looking.

What does it look like? Do you have a picture? If you have a picture please post it.
What is it made of?
When was it used?
Who told you about it? Can you give me their address or phone number?

If you can supply us with that information, we can supply you with assistance.


----------



## Bujingodai (Jul 28, 2006)

How about the weapon inkeiko? 
Thats a pretty rare one.


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Jul 28, 2006)

It's not that rare. I got one right here.


----------



## tarakoboshi (Jul 28, 2006)

That information is what i whant to know, i don't know much about it, im shure it is a wapon of a ninja school, maybe nakato, or it may have to do something whit the rapa, I have never seen it, 2 persons have mention it to me. maybe you can help me find out something


----------



## Kreth (Jul 28, 2006)

tarakoboshi said:
			
		

> That information is what i whant to know, i don't know much about it, im shure it is a wapon of a ninja school, maybe nakato, or it may have to do something whit the rapa, I have never seen it, 2 persons have mention it to me. maybe you can help me find out something


Do you mean rappa? That's an older term that was more commonly used than ninja.


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 28, 2006)

tarakoboshi said:
			
		

> I have never seen it, 2 persons have mention it to me.



Mr Codroehat,

Kizaru asked you already,



> Who told you about it? Can you give me their address or phone number?



so if you answer the above we may be able to help you.


----------



## tarakoboshi (Jul 29, 2006)

You don't need to know their phone number, it whont help, besides that i don't have it. A first person mentioned it to me, then i ask a the other one and he told me it belong to the arsenal of some rappa (I didn't know rappa mean ninja) and then he said something about a Nakato group, after that he told me to ask


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 29, 2006)

tarakoboshi said:
			
		

> You don't need to know their phone number, it whont help, besides that i don't have it. A first person mentioned it to me, then i ask a the other one and he told me it belong to the arsenal of some rappa (I didn't know rappa mean ninja) and then he said something about a Nakato group, after that he told me to ask



Well then, you might as well stop asking as I doubt anyone will help you. Your comment that others do not need to know their phone number is very rude. If you want help, you are going to have to give more information and change your attitude. You are already the subject of many jokes. If you want people to help you instead of laugh at you, you had better make some changes.

First of all, what is your name? Where and who did you hear this from? Considering the fact that you can't spell things correctly even in your native English, there is the possibility that you fouled up the quasi- Japanese.

But the most likely explination is that you are either lying, or were not bright enough to realize you were being lied to. If you give some contact info to your source we will at least know you are honest and can check to see if you did not make a mistake in the names like you have with other items.

Or you can ignore this advice and the guys that are making jokes at your expense will just keep continuing. I don't want to see that happen. It lowers the level of the board as a whole. But if you don't start acting in a manner worthy of respect, I am afraid you will just keep getting laughed at like Bruce Calkins, Blooming Lotus and Monkey all did before they had to leave.


----------



## tarakoboshi (Jul 30, 2006)

Im sorry if y had beeing rude in anyway, and im sorry about my ortografic faults, my name is Carlos, and my native legunage is not english, it is spanish, and don't know japanese, if I reapet a mistake i ask you to understand, im not good enough in engish, if you whant any informantion on my just ask, the question I am posting is unclear even to me, I'm shure it exist,the reason is that two diferent persons told about it, including the diminute posibility that they agreed to foolish me it is completate clear to me it exist. I am asking your help, I am concient that finding out about tarako bohsi is not easy, at least not to me, the person mentionig this item to me said a real good ninja should know about it, I am asking in this forum because I know you know lot more about ninjutzu that me, and you mey know about this wapon or where to find out about it


----------



## Carol (Jul 30, 2006)

Carlos, la persona que dij&#243; usted que Tarako Boshi es un arma esta tomandote su pelo.  Las personas aqu&#237; son instructores alcanzados en Ninjutsu.  Tambi&#233;n, tenemos personas aqu&#237; como Don Roley y yo que hablemos Japon&#233;s (y otras lenguas).  

If you want to believe the person that you know over the instructors here, that is your choice.  We are telling you the truth and that is the best we can do.  

No le podemos forzar a creer nada. :asian:


----------



## Dale Seago (Jul 30, 2006)

Es como ella te dijo. . .


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 30, 2006)

tarakoboshi said:
			
		

> I'm shure it exist,the reason is that two diferent persons told about it, including the diminute posibility that they agreed to foolish me it is completate clear to me it exist.



Since I have no idea what you were told in Spainish I am going to go ahead and tell you that it *does not* exist, at least as far as the Japanese are concerned.

Admiting you can be fooled is not pleasent. But you would be more of a fool to try to convince yourself and everyone here that you can't be fooled. Too many people are laughing at you as it is. Don't give them more reason to.

Accept the reality, learn from the expereince and maybe someday people will treat you with respect instead of making jokes at your expense like they are.

There really is no reason for this thread to go on if all you are going to do is try to convince us that you are not fool enough to be suckered in by someone. Since you can't give us any information about who fooled you, there is not point to this conversation.


----------



## Carol (Jul 30, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Since I have no idea what you were told in Spainish I am going to go ahead and tell you that it *does not* exist, at least as far as the Japanese are concerned.
> 
> Admiting you can be fooled is not pleasent. But you would be more of a fool to try to convince yourself and everyone here that you can't be fooled. Too many people are laughing at you as it is. Don't give them more reason to.
> 
> ...


 
Don, I told Carlos that someone was joshing with him...with a nod to the level of Ninjutsu proficiency that we have here on the board as well as the folks including you and I both speak Japanese.   

Also mentioned that none of us can force him to believe anything.  

Seago sensei confirms. 

Sorry for not posting in both languages.  That would have been the polite thing to do.


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 30, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Sorry for not posting in both languages.  That would have been the polite thing to do.



Yes, Thank you for posting a translation. I still remember Yariman. I think that English is the only language you can post here without a transaltion as well.

But your advice was good and I am glad you gave it to him in his own language so that he could understand.


----------



## Kizaru (Jul 31, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> I think that English is the only language you can post here without a transaltion as well..


 
&#12360;&#12359;&#12359;&#65311;&#20309;&#12391;&#65311;&#26085;&#26412;&#12399;&#27494;&#36947;&#12398;&#28304;&#12394;&#12435;&#12384;&#12364;&#12289;&#12371;&#12398;&#12454;&#12455;&#12483;&#12502;&#12539;&#12506;&#12540;&#12472;&#12391;&#12399;&#26085;&#26412;&#35486;&#12391;&#20309;&#12363;&#12434;&#26360;&#12356;&#12383;&#12425;&#12289;&#33521;&#35379;&#12364;&#24517;&#35201;&#12394;&#12398;&#65311;&#12525;&#12540;&#12522;&#12540;&#20808;&#36649;&#12289;&#12381;&#12428;&#12399;&#12385;&#12423;&#12387;&#12392;&#19981;&#27491;&#12392;&#24605;&#12431;&#12394;&#12356;&#12398;&#65311;:asian: 

In any event Carlos, if you can't help us, we can't help you.


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 31, 2006)

Kizaru said:
			
		

> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????:asian:



I will do the polite thing and translate for everyone who can't read Japanese.

Kizaru said,

_"But if we only post in English Don, how can I express my hot, monkey love for you without getting banned for sexual harrassment?"_

Yeah, no more _newaza_ with you!


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 31, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> I will do the polite thing and translate for everyone who can't read Japanese.
> 
> Kizaru said,
> 
> ...


Geesh!  The polite thing would have been NOT translating it for us.


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Jul 31, 2006)

I second that.

Can we lock this now?


----------



## Kizaru (Jul 31, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> _my hot, monkey love ....._


 

Ahhh, sweet, sweet, monkey (&#29503;&#65289;love...


----------



## matt.m (Jul 31, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## tarakoboshi (Jul 31, 2006)

ok, thank you anyway, i don't try to prove i can't be foolish, I whant to find out what does tarako boshi mean, whent i ask that question i know that "TARAKO BOSHI DOESN'T MEAN ANYTHING" was a posible answer, and I have consider it since the moment i heard about it, im sorry if I was anoying, needed your opinion, after remambaring you that if you hear of it existenceor of Nakato please told me i ask you to tell me where to start, im new in this your forum


----------



## Carol (Jul 31, 2006)

Note to self, be careful the next time Kizaru asks someone to be his _uke_.


----------



## Kizaru (Aug 1, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Note to self, be careful the next time Kizaru asks someone to be his _uke_.


 
&#12360;&#12359;&#12359;&#65311;&#20309;&#12391;&#65311;&#30342;&#12399;&#12385;&#12423;&#12387;&#12392;&#29503;&#12398;&#24859;&#24773;&#12434;&#21463;&#12369;&#12427;&#12398;&#12399;&#22909;&#12365;&#12376;&#12419;&#12397;&#12363;&#65311;

Huh? Why? Doesn't everyone like to get a little monkey love?:idunno: 

&#29503;&#24315;&#12375;:roflmao: &#12288;&#12288;&#29503;&#24315;&#12375;:roflmao:&#12288;&#12288;&#29503;&#24315;&#12375;:roflmao:


----------



## Carol (Aug 1, 2006)

Kizaru said:
			
		

> &#12360;&#12359;&#12359;&#65311;&#20309;&#12391;&#65311;&#30342;&#12399;&#12385;&#12423;&#12387;&#12392;&#29503;&#12398;&#24859;&#24773;&#12434;&#21463;&#12369;&#12427;&#12398;&#12399;&#22909;&#12365;&#12376;&#12419;&#12397;&#12363;&#65311;
> 
> Huh? Why? Doesn't everyone like to get a little monkey love?:idunno:


 

That Depends.  

&#29503;&#12399; &#12384;&#12428; &#12391;&#12354;&#12427; &#12363;?

and no, I'm not translating that in to English  :rofl:


----------



## Kizaru (Aug 3, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> &#29503;&#12399; &#12384;&#12428; &#12391;&#12354;&#12427; &#12363;?:rofl:


 
Seeing as how I'm the one with the banana....that would make me the monkey with "a peel"...:rofl:


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 3, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> It would seem to be a combination of Tarako and Ume Boshi. That is cod roe and pickled plums.


 
If I were attacked with cod roe and pickled plums I would enter battle willingly with my mouth wide open. I might even counter-attack with some sushi rice.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 3, 2006)

Silly ninjas.


----------



## Don Roley (Aug 4, 2006)

Kizaru said:
			
		

> Huh? Why? Doesn't everyone like to get a little monkey love?:idunno:



No, 'Cause you can get fleas........


----------



## saru1968 (Aug 4, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> No, 'Cause you can get fleas........


 

Oi, I have you know i have no fleas whatsoever..my Dog on the other hand is another matter...


:ladysman:


----------



## Kreth (Aug 4, 2006)

OK, as this thread is steadily going downhill, I'm going to close it before someone posts pics of Roley in a thong... :lol:


----------

